# Looking for the owner of this arrow



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

If anyone recognises this arrow found in the Stutterheim area please let me know.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm guessing someone's in trouble. Glad it's not mine!


----------



## Remington64 (Sep 5, 2010)

ahahah. yea me to I keep my arrows safe. lol but its not mine. nice arrow though. :touge:


----------

